# Leaking Fluval



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

So yeah, another thread about a leaking fluval.... I had it running on my 45g for 4+ years with no issue. I'm now upgrading my tank so I figured I would clean it out real good replace all the media and move on. I did so but now it leaks right underneath the locking levers. I tried to seat it a few time with no luck, bought a new o-ring put it in last night zero change. Turned to good ol' P-Fury (I DID SEARCH) and read that the seal "MAY" be in the wrong spot. Checked it, double checked it, looked to be right.... moved it to the upper channel and it still leaked. Let me know your thoughts.

Thanks guys


----------



## liz13 (Jul 25, 2011)

Ya it shouldn't go directly at the top by where the clips hold it, a little lower where the lid indents a little, I've only change mine once so far and have had it for about 6 months now, did ne of the clips break by ne chance?


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

liz13 said:


> Ya it shouldn't go directly at the top by where the clips hold it, a little lower where the lid indents a little, I've only change mine once so far and have had it for about 6 months now, did ne of the clips break by ne chance?


No the clips are fine.... No cracks. Let me clear this up

The filter top has a small channel in it that the o-ring drops right in (pic #2) then there is a channel deeper that if you want the o-ring in it you have to work for it (pic #1). What one does it go in.

Pic #1 or pic #2


----------



## XiDiS (Aug 27, 2011)

Pic #2


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

Thats where I've always put it... Even the new one leaks. The clamps seem really easy too


----------



## XiDiS (Aug 27, 2011)

Only thing i can suggest is for some reason the o-ring is not seated properly or something is cause it to twist or bend when you clamp the filter head down.... i hope i dont have this issue with the 2 fluvals i just picked up.

Apparently the o-ring not making a proper seal is not a new thing for these cannister filters.

Check out this video... around the 2:30 mark.


----------



## h.s.p.o (Apr 1, 2011)

USE GLYCERIN ON THE O-RING, WORKED FOR ME.


----------



## liz13 (Jul 25, 2011)

#2


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Also, make sure there is no water in the slotted channels around the outside rim of the canister. I've noticed that when I get water in those, it creates a path for the water to wick out (capillary action) when sealed.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks guys... I try these ideas out tonight


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

It sealed up with a little lube.... Been running for 4 hours at this point so I think I'm good to go

Thanks guys I really appreciate all the help


----------



## XiDiS (Aug 27, 2011)

Glad it worked out for you man =)


----------

